# Towel Rack and Hand Towel Rack



## Old Iron (May 19, 2011)

I made these today for a friends wife. I had made some for out bathroom and every one that sees them just has to have them. 

I don't charge for them because if I did it would be out of site. 

It takes a full day to build them, Cutting the metal and cleaning it up. 

Then you have to heat them to get them bent to the right radius and weld them. 

Then you have to grind them clean them again and put the together and paint them.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (May 19, 2011)

Heres the finished ones hanging in our house.

Paul


----------



## rodburner (May 22, 2011)

real bangup job there Paul,looks like store bought stuff to me,one of these days i'll get back out to my shop and do something lol,probably got more dust in there than Roy ever thought of having right now lol


----------



## fluxcored (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice job. What size round bar did you use?


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 7, 2011)

> author=fluxcored link=topic=2218.msg15920#msg15920 date=1307427764
> Nice job. What size round bar did you use?



I used 1/4" easy to come by around here.

Paul


----------



## fluxcored (Jun 7, 2011)

Thx.


----------

